# Jason Graves has started his own Youtube channel!



## lucor (Jul 4, 2018)

Check it out, these are fantastic and very insightful videos by one of the most successful composers for video games! 

https://www.youtube.com/user/jgmusic408/videos


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 4, 2018)

This is an awesome channel! Thanks for the link!


----------



## NoamL (Jul 4, 2018)

Subscribed!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you @lucor. Dead Space soundtrack is one of my favorites!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2018)

@lucor Thanks for posting this, very helpful videos.

I noticed he has most of his Kontakt Instruments Purged in his template. This saves a lot of RAM, but wouldn't this also mean he has to manually un-purge each instrument before playing it in Cubase, doesn't this slow down the workflow ? or am I missing something about the Purge feature and how to use it in Kontakt ?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 4, 2018)

I noticed that Jason Graves has the best thumbnail/preview pictures for his YouTube videos.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason is a legend! so glad he started one.

-DJ


----------



## goalie composer (Jul 4, 2018)

lucor said:


> Check it out, these are fantastic and very insightful videos by one of the most successful composers for video games!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/jgmusic408/videos


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you for sharing! The thumbnails are so helpful and really gives insight as to what you are about to watch.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 4, 2018)

Watching his Cubase 01 Template Video. Love it already. Can tell this is going to be a great place to learn!


----------



## lucor (Jul 4, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> @lucor Thanks for posting this, very helpful videos.
> 
> I noticed he has most of his Kontakt Instruments Purged in his template. This saves a lot of RAM, but wouldn't this also mean he has to manually un-purge each instrument before playing it in Cubase, doesn't this slow down the workflow ? or am I missing something about the Purge feature and how to use it in Kontakt ?


Kontakt will load in the purged samples in real time, you just have to play the instrument. Works really well with almost all instruments/libraries, but only if they are on an SSD from my experience.


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 4, 2018)

to be honest, i never heard of the guy before. though i heard some of his music. shame on me!

great channel though, and i will take a closer look later tonight


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 4, 2018)

Just upgraded my template with a few tips from his channel. Absolutely brilliant content.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2018)

lucor said:


> Kontakt will load in the purged samples in real time, you just have to play the instrument. Works really well with almost all instruments/libraries, but only if they are on an SSD from my experience.



I'm using SSD, but when I purge all samples, and play, I hear nothing (samples are not loaded dynamically in real time when I play the instrument after the full purge). What could be the problem here ?


----------



## MarcusD (Jul 4, 2018)

Jason's sharing his .cpr template, for free too!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2018)

OK, I didn't have the *Load Samples In Background* enabled in Kontakt's Option. Once I enabled it, I was able to do a full Purge, and then Play the Instrument, and hear it in real time, as it dynamically loaded the samples into RAM as needed.





I'm learning a lot of great tips from Jason Graves videos. I'm in the process of building my Orchestral Template, using two salve PCs. I find having a Template is a must for the way I work, I can't imagine wasting time loading, and looking for instruments when I want to start a project.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi,

I noticed Jason using_ Air's_ *Vacuum Pro* Synth, I really like the way this synth sounds, it has lots of character, fat sounding with analog warmth. 

http://www.airmusictech.com/product/vacuum-pro#overview


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2018)

OH.. I just purchased *Vacuum Pro* for special price of *$1.04*  Regular Price is *$149.99*

Amazing deal ! on this great sounding synth at Plug-In Boutique. 

https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/1558-Vacuum-Pro-

Hope this is helpful for you Synth Fans


----------



## MarcusD (Jul 4, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. I just purchased *Vacuum Pro* for special price of *$1.04*  Regular Price is *$149.99*
> 
> Amazing deal ! on this great sounding synth at Plug-In Boutique.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jul 4, 2018)

Yup, and I'm already addicted to this channel.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 8, 2018)

lucor said:


> Check it out, these are fantastic and very insightful videos by one of the most successful composers for video games!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/jgmusic408/videos



Awesome! I'm a big fan of his game soundtrack work. Looking forward to watch some of his videos.



Spoiler



he looks a lot more chill than I'd have imagined going by the Dead Space soundtracks :D


----------



## bryla (Jul 8, 2018)

Uh... hesitated for a while to subscribe as number 667


----------



## Jason Graves (Jul 8, 2018)

I know, I know...with the last name GRAVES and so much scary music out there people expect a tattooed, leather-clad biker with a bad attitude. Maybe for Halloween?

(not that I have anything against bikers...or leather...or tattoos for that matter...)


----------



## Divico (Jul 9, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I noticed that Jason Graves has the best thumbnail/preview pictures for his YouTube videos.


+1 on this. Straight forward. You know immediately what the video is about.


----------



## Chris Richter (Jul 9, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. I just purchased *Vacuum Pro* for special price of *$1.04*  Regular Price is *$149.99*
> 
> Amazing deal ! on this great sounding synth at Plug-In Boutique.
> 
> ...


Thanks! There is also an expansion pack for the same price.
And also suscribed to the channel


----------

